
Quare FreeBSD? - vermaden
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2020/09/07/quare-freebsd/
======
GekkePrutser
Really good article. I used FreeBSD heavily in the 6.0 days (I ran a custom
NAS and some internet servers) but switched away because it was difficult to
upgrade. But I'm tempted now to give it another look.

